# Canon EOS 550D, aber welches Objektiv?



## parafi (20. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag miteinander

Ich habe mir vor gut 2 Monaten die Canon EOS 550D bestellt und bezahlt mit dem Objektiv 18-135mm IS, f/3.5-5.6.
Nun nachdem mir diese Kamera immer noch nicht geliefert werden kann (3 x wurde der Termin mittlerweile verschoben), nervt mich das gewältig.

Daher überlege ich mir, ob ich das Gehäuse einzeln kaufen soll und dazu das Objektiv EF-S 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6 IS?

Danke Euch!

Freundliche Grüsse

parafi


----------



## shenmuefreak (20. Dezember 2010)

ich frag mih nur warum das schon über 2 Monate dauert, die 550D gibts doch überall zu kaufen.... seltsam das es hier anscheinend lieferengpässe geben soll.  Wo hast du sie denn bestellT?

wegen Objektiv bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner da ich nach langer entscheidung und Hilfe einer sehr netter Leute hier mir ein Festbrennweiten-Objektiv kaufen werde 50 1.8 oder 85 1.8 da ich mehr Portraits machen möchte.

mfg


----------



## nibelunc (20. Dezember 2010)

Nun parafi, da du die Kanone seperat der Kanonenkugeln bestellt hast, kann ich dir empfehlen, die Bestellung zu stornieren. Erfahrungsgemäss kommt es nicht gut, wenn du Gehäuse, Zielvorrichtung etc. bereits kaufst. Eventuell weicht dann die effektive Ausrüstung ab. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle gedulden, oder die Ware andernorts bestellen.

Ahoy, nibelunc


----------



## parafi (20. Dezember 2010)

Bei digitec.ch
Ich frag mich auch weshalb das Ganze so lange dauert. Vorallem ist der einzelne Body in 2-4 Tagen erhätlich und das Objektiv wäre versandbereit, aber als Kombi Angebot dauert das noch bis ca Anfangs Januar. Nun ist meine Geduld jedoch am Ende..


----------



## shenmuefreak (20. Dezember 2010)

Also ich würde nicht so lange warten 

Bestell es einfach woanders oder geh in ein anderes Fachgeschäft und kauf sie dir einfach. Wer weiß wie lange du sonst noch wartest und nun solls ja endlich losgehen mit Fotos machen


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Vorsicht mit dem "einfach woanders bestellen".
Ich kenn zwar nicht das schweizer Recht (Du hast ja scheinbar bei einem schweizer Händler bestellt) aber hier in Deutschland würdest Du damit auf die Nase fallen.
Du musst (aus Sicht des deutschen Rechts) dem Verkäufer eine "angemessene" Frist zur Erfüllung setzen.
Solange Du dieses nicht machst, bist Du zur annahme der Ware verpflichtet.
Bei der Fristsetzung solltest Du auch gleich angeben dass Du Dir einen Rücktritt bei Fristversäumnis vorbehälst.
Wenn die Frist verstrichen ist, kannst Du wegen nicht erfüllung des Vertrags von selbigen zurücktreten.

Sollte der Verkäufer Dir jedoch einen festen Liefertermin (nicht zu verwechseln mit der allgemeinen Lieferzeit) zugesagt haben, dann kannst Du Dir die Fristsetzung ersparen.
Um Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen, würde ich ihm trotzdem eine Frist setzen.

Das Problem an der Geschichte ist: was ist "angemessen" bei einer Fristsetzung?
Unser Gesetz schreibt dazu nichts..... sondern redet auch nur von "angemessen".
Ist ja auch logisch..... ein Brot bekommst Du sofort beim Bäcker, für ein aus Mahagoni handgeschnitztes PC-Gehäuse  benötigt der Schreiner halt etwas länger.
Eine gestezliche Vorgabe der Zeit ist also garnicht möglich und muss daher individuell (ggf. per Gericht) entschieden werden.
Eine Kamera wird allerdings nicht individuell hergestellt, sondern ist Lagerware.
Da sind normalerweise 14 Kalendertage (nicht zu verwechseln mit Werktagen) ausreichend.
Wenn der Verkäufer sein Lager jedoch nicht rechtzeitig auffüllt und/oder immer nur Einzelstücke auf Lager hat, ist es sein Problem wenn er in Lieferverzug kommt.

Nun zieht sich die Geschichte in Deinem Fall aber schon länger hin.
Daher sollte eine Frist von 7 Kalendertagen durchaus ausreichend sein.
3 mal wurde die Lieferung verschoben..... wurden dabei Liefertermine genannt?
Dann sind es individuell auf Dich bezogene Lieferzeiten..... was bedeutet dass auf eine Fristsetzung verzichtet werden könnte.

Mache Dich mal schlau wie bei euch die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen sind.
Nicht dass Du nachher 2 Kameras im Schrank liegen hast. 


Warum es so lange dauert?
Weil der Verkäufer sein Lager nicht auffüllen will/kann.
Eine Kamera zzgl. Objektiv kann er Dir halt nur zum Einzelpreis verkaufen (bestenfalls wäre ein kleiner Rabatt drin).
Für das Kit jedoch bekommt er einen günstigeren Preis im Einkauf.
Ein Komplett-PC kostet (bei gleichen Komponenten) ja auch weniger als wenn Du die Teile einzeln kaufen würdest. 

Was die Objektivfrage angeht:
Um so grösser der Brennweitenbereich ist, um so schlechter wird das Ergebnis werden.
Also Finger weg von Superzooms.
Wenn es denn unbedingt ein Zoomobjektiv sein soll, dann lege Dir eines (oder mehrere) mit einem kleinen Brennweitenbereich zu.
Ich würde mir auch nicht unbedingt ein EF-S Objektiv kaufen, da dieses nicht an alle EOS Kameras passt und somit einen evtl. Wiederverkauf erschweren könnte.
EF Objektive hingegen passen an alle EOS Kameras.

Da Du ja eh am überlegen bist ob Du Dir die Kamera nicht woanders kaufen sollst, würde ich auch mal über eine gebrauchte EOS nachdenken (warum soll es denn ausgerechnet die 550D sein?).
Das gesparte Geld kannst Du lieber in vernünftige Objektive investieren..... da hast Du letztenendes mehr von.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: dieses ist wie immer keine Rechtsberatung, sondern spiegelt nur meine persönliche Meinung wider.


----------



## parafi (20. Dezember 2010)

Besten Dank für deine ausführliche persönliche Meinung.
Ich habe mich nun mit der Firma in Verbindung gesetzt und hoffe auf ein entgegenkommen.
(Schliesslich habe ich schon mehrere Artikel über die Jahre hinweg dort bestellt)

Ansonsten habe ich mich für diese Kamera entschieden, da ich mich nun vertieft mit der Fotografie beschäftigen möchte. Dazu habe ich mich schlau gemacht über die technischen Grundlagen der Fotografie und habe mich schlussendlich für diese Kamera entschieden. (Konnte mich einerseits mehr mit der Canon anfreunden als mit einer Nikon und zudem wurde mir diese Kamera als guetes Einsteiger-Modell vorgeschlagen, welches jedoch auch nicht sofort wieder ausgetauscht werden muss, wenn man das Fotografieren beherscht..


----------



## shenmuefreak (20. Dezember 2010)

mir wurde damals auch die 500D als einsteiger KAmera empfohlen von mehreren Leuten aber auch nach einer ausgiebigen online Recherge. und bin absolut zufrieden damit 

naja 2 Monate lieferzeit ist eig. genug frist zur lieferung und ich persönlich würde nicht einmal einen Monat warten 

zudem  hat der Käufer zu jeder Zeit das Recht vom Kauf zurück zu treten... aber keine ahhnung wie es in der Schweiz ist. Hoffe auf jeden fall du hast bald deine 550D und kannst loslegen 

lg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Dezember 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Vorsicht mit dem "einfach woanders bestellen"....  hier in Deutschland würdest Du damit auf die Nase fallen.


 
Hier in Deutschland kann man als Privatkunde bei Bestellungen z.B. über Internet bis spätestens 14 Tage nach Erhalt der Ware ohne Angabe von Gründen vom Kauf zurücktreten. Das Ganze ist im Fernabsatzgesetz geregelt.

Das Dumme daran ist nur, dass es etwas Vergleichbares in der Schweiz nicht gibt. Aber auch wenn in der Schweiz manche Dinge etwas länger brauchen als in anderen Ländern, über 2 Monate Lieferzeit dürften auch in der Schweiz zu lange sein und ein Rücktrittsrecht ermöglichen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## parafi (21. Dezember 2010)

So ich melde mich nochmals.

Ich habe nun vom Verkäufer eine Rückmeldung erhalten.
Indem Sie sich natürlich entschuldigen und mir das gleiche Bundle anbieten einfach mit der Canon EOS 60D zu einem ganz kleinen Aufpreis.

Ich denke gutes Angebot oder?
60D ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht..=)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Dezember 2010)

Ob das Angebot wirklich gut ist, kann man erst sagen, wieviel der "ganz kleine Aufpreis" beträgt.


----------



## shenmuefreak (21. Dezember 2010)

ich hab mal online auf paar Testseiten geschaut und sie wird auch empfohlen für Einsteiger. Aber ich habe mehrfach noch folgendes gelesen:



			
				http://www.testberichte.de/p/canon-tests/eos-60d-testbericht.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bereits drei Monaten nach der Markteinführung der 18-Megapixel-Spiegelreflexkamera EOS 60D hat sich herausgestellt, dass Canons neues Spitzenmodell in Kombination mit mindestens vier Objektiven beim Einsatz eines Blitzes überbelichtete Bilder produziert. Deswegen hat der Hersteller Mitte Dezember 2010 die Firmware in der Version 1.0.8 zum Download freigegeben, mit der sich das Problem umgehen lässt.
> 
> Bis jetzt sind Belichtungsprobleme mit den Zoomobjektiven EF 28-135mm 1:3.5-5.6 IS USM; EF 75-300 mm 1:4-5.6 IS USM und EF 100-400mm 1:4.5-5.6L IS USM sowie der Festbrennweite EF 300mm 1:4L IS USM bekannt geworden. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob der eingebaute Blitz der Kamera oder eines der hauseigenen externen Blitzgeräte der Speedlite-Serie als Zusatzlichtquelle eingesetzt wird. Ob auch andere Linsen des Herstellers betroffen sind, ist noch nicht klar. Das Update 1.0.8. soll nun laut Canon den Fehler für alle Objektive korrigieren.
> 
> Vor der Installation sollte der Benutzer überprüfen, ob der Kameras Akku aufgeladen ist. Darüber hinaus braucht er eine leere SD-Speicherkarte. Die Freeware ist in Versionen für Windows und Macintosh erhältlich. Auf der Support-Seite des Herstellers ist außerdem ausführlich beschrieben, wie die Installation durchgeführt werden muss.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Dezember 2010)

Nun, wie Markus schon sagt, es kommt auf den "kleinen Aufpreis" an.
Fakt ist dass die 60D in einer anderen Liga spielt.
Fakt ist auch dass sie einige nützliche Extras bietet:
dreh-/schwenkbares Display
RAW-Modus nicht nur in der höchsten Auflösung
Blitzgeräte können kabellos ausgelöst werden (auch ohne Masterblitz)
schnellere Reihenaufnahmen
digitale Wasserwaage (wer sie denn benötigt)
1 benutzerdefiniertes Kreativprogramm

http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/kameras/cam_60d.php

[edit]
Ach ja, die Sache mit der Firmware ist ja nun wirklich kein Problem. 
[/edit]


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2010)

Genau, die Höhe des geringen Aufpreises ist schon ein essentieller Punkt  Die 60D ist die nächsthöhere Liga und natürlich würde ich sie der 550D vorziehen, allein durch das Drehrad, das einzelne Display für die Einstellungen, die schnellere Serienbildgeschwindigkeit, die besseren Fokussensoren.. Bildqualitativ wird sie sich nicht außergewöhnlich von der 550D unterscheiden. Die Qualität liegt eh schon auf sehr hohem Niveau.

mfg chmee


----------



## parafi (21. Dezember 2010)

Der kleine Aufpreis beträgt in meinem Fall 100 Franken.
Dafür ist die Speicherkarte inbegriffen. xD

Bin nun entlich auch Besitzer einer Spiegelreflexkamera


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2010)

Knapp 80Eur - Ja, das hätte ich auch getan. Aktuelle Preise im Netz sind 

60D + 18-135 IS = ~1.100Eur
550D + 18-135 IS = ~860Eur

Ist also als gutes Angebot zu werten (wenn Du nicht noch ein Handyvertrag abschließen musstest )

Viel Spaß damit. mfg chmee


----------



## shenmuefreak (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja für 80 eur mehr geht das völlig in ordnung 

viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Dezember 2010)

Bei 80 EUR Aufpreis kann man nichts verkehrt machen.
Dumm nur wenn man bereits so knapp kalkuliert hat, dass man dieses Geld auf Teufel komm raus nicht mehr übrig hat. 

Speicherkarte ist nicht gleich Speicherkarte.
Mir wurde meine Panasonic als superschnell (20 MB/s) für einen "günstigen" Preis angepriesen.
Dass sich die Geschwindigkeit allerdings nur auf die Lesegeschwindigkeit bezog, wurde mir nicht gesagt.
Beim schreiben (und darauf kommt es ja letztenendes an --> Serienaufnahmen) war sie arg langsam.
Die Speicherkarte war also nicht günstig, sondern billig. 

Je nach Grösse/Hersteller/Typ bekommt man eine SD-Karte schon für unter 6 EUR.
Man solltes darauf also nicht zu viel Wert legen. 

[edit]
Ich sehe gerade bei Canon.....
die 550D hat nur ein Ladegerät inkl.
die 60D hat zusätlich noch ein Kfz-Ladegerät und ein Netzteil inkl.
Sollte man auch nicht verachten. 
[/edit]


----------

